# Who uses a back up collar with a prong?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wondering how many people who use a prong collar also have a back up collar on? I mentioned the prong collar opening to my trainer, and he looked at me like I had lost my mind. He said that shouldn't happen. I think I would feel better with a back up. So what do you use for that??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I only do with Onyx, because if she popped the prong off, I'd need back up. She isn't very biddable and very reactive/aggressive.
I've only had Karlo's prong come apart once during training. I took a link out after that and it never happened again. He has a really thick coat, and I use the heavier gauge links for him.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I do out of habit with my previous dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use her flat collar also, I have had a prong fall off. I have a small little leash I made that hooks from the flat collar too, so if it falls off, she is still attached to leash. My trainer thinks this is a good idea. Kinda like a halti will also hook to flat collar. I asked my pet store for something like this and they did'nt have it so made my own.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used my prong on two different dogs but it's prongs are so stiff that I have some difficulty putting it on and taking it off. While I always have their flat collar on too I can't imagine this collar coming loose. Maybe it depends on the variety/brand of prong collar?

Kathie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What I do with Onyx is use a tab on the prong and the leash is attached to the flat. If/when I need the prong, I grab the tab. Otherwise, the flat is what I use. I've used a nylon slip for back-up, but don't like the way it restricts giving corrections(both were attached to one line)


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I use both collars. Hero keeps a lead on in the house. He always has that attached to his buckle flat collar. Walks or training he is on the prong. Hero is reactive and will bark his voice box out at other dogs. THANKFULLY the one other pup (a pit pup) in the OB class is the only one and tollerates Hero. The trainer and the other family is also very patient. I don't know why he became reactive? The trainer said its his knuckle head 6 month old puppy brain and he should grow out of it. The prong works most times but between prong, treats and "the butt pinch" (i'm told it gets his attention and is the doggie sign for play with me) we generally can get him settled. About 20 min into the class Hero could care less about the other dog and just wants to do what he has to so he can have another yummy treat! But yes Hero wears 2 colalrs constantly and he has a 3rd, his xmas present which he wears on walks and his flat buckle one is removed.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use a backup collar.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a Secret Power prong, the prong itself is attached to a nylon collar. It can't come apart and it's much easier to put on the dog.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use backup. My first time walknig the dog on prong collar the progs came off even though the dog wasn't pulling. I contacted the seller on amazon and they basically told me to suck it, so I wouldn't recommend buying form them..

Can't hurt to use backup, imagine if sometime happens all because you were too lazy to use both collars? Not taking any chances.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I myself never used a prong collar on my dog Diesel, it was a choke chain but YES I also had a small leash attached to her regular leather (spiked) collar just in case! That was for walks only, at home she would just be in her choke chain


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

All of our adult dogs are on the prong collar and a nylon martingale/check collar for all walks, training etc. once Diesel is old enough he will go from just his martingale/check collar to getting a prong added as well. 

I have had a no name brand prong come apart before and I have also had a loose dog ram into Zeus before while I was walking and actually get attached by their collars before...and I was glad to have had the 2nd collar when I had to remove the prong in order to untangle this strangers aggressive dog that had rammed Zeus and got tangled. Since then I switched to all Springer prongs with back ups.

I generally walk all my dogs at the same time...at the time I had just 3 but as soon as I'm done being preggo ill be walking all 4 dogs T the same time again daily. The double collars make me feel safer knowing if the prongs fail ill still have everyone on a leash.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> What I do with Onyx is use a tab on the prong and the leash is attached to the flat. If/when I need the prong, I grab the tab. Otherwise, the flat is what I use. I've used a nylon slip for back-up, but don't like the way it restricts giving corrections(both were attached to one line)


What is a tab?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw kind of a split leash on the leerberg site. Prong with dominant dog collar??? 
I have also tried a flat collar and a really short leash with my prong and regualr leash. But the short leash kind of flops around Stella's legs....

I am not familiar with a martingale collar. Will have to look it up....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I use a back up. The prong dropped off one time, and that was all it took to get me to use backup. Never happened again, but it's always better to be prepared.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

katdog5911 said:


> What is a tab?


Tab is a short line, usually w/ no handle about 6 or 8" long. I have a gripper tab with a knotted end I use most often.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

katdog5911 said:


> Just wondering how many people who use a prong collar also have a back up collar on? I mentioned the prong collar opening to my trainer, and he looked at me like I had lost my mind. He said that shouldn't happen. I think I would feel better with a back up. So what do you use for that??


The only time I have a backup is when someone other than me or my husband is handling my dog. The only time this happened was when I had someone coming over to take Pan jogging. I attached the leash to his prong and the live ring of a Fursaver collar. If my dogs are with me, I don't use backup, though the dog might be wearing more than one collar.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/176547-my-heart-literally-stopped.html

I do, and that is why. I also use the best prong available.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rather than a backup slip collar, I use a tab that attaches to the leash at one end and the flat collar at the other end. If the prong were to come apart, the leash is still attached to the flat collar, and the tab is long enough that it doesn't restrict the movement of the prong collar. Since my dogs are always wearing their flat collars anyway, it doesn't make sense to put a third collar on them for a walk. 

This is what I use, it matches my Leerburg leashes: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use a fur saver chain collar as a back-up to the prong just because I already have one. Leerburg.com has a nice set up of prong, back-up collar and leash. Stosh doesn't need a prong on a regular basis but when we're on a road trip, in a hotel, in some of the parades our obedience club participates in, I like the insurance


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I use a backup for mine.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Always use a backup. Commonly, it is either the fur saver or a nylon choke.

If your trainer has never seen a prong collar pop off, he/she has probably not worked many dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I haven't used a backup because I haven't found anything that won't get in the prong collar. The prong collar slips a little on Casja,but I can't take off anymore links otherwise it will be way too tight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use a back up, altho I haven't used a prong in a long time, masi likes her martingales


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rather than a backup slip collar, I use a tab that attaches to the leash at one end and the flat collar at the other end. If the prong were to come apart, the leash is still attached to the flat collar, and the tab is long enough that it doesn't restrict the movement of the prong collar. Since my dogs are always wearing their flat collars anyway, it doesn't make sense to put a third collar on them for a walk.
> 
> This is what I use, it matches my Leerburg leashes: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab


I looked this up on the site, but it didn't say anything about attaching it to another collar. What exactly do you do with it?


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

I do. Someone gave me part of a halti to use as a tab leash, and I ended up using it to connect my dog's prong collar to the flat collar as a back-up. I am not really familiar with haltis, so I don't know what part it was, but it looks like a nylon version of the leather tab that Cassidy's Mom posted.

I use it for my 3-year-old GSD. I haven't used one up til now on my 7-month-old, but I do want to add one, just to be safe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

katdog5911 said:


> I looked this up on the site, but it didn't say anything about attaching it to another collar. What exactly do you do with it?


Like this:



















The pictures are an old tab and leash, before I got the ones from Leerburg, but the idea is the same. Here are the leashes I have: Leerburg | Leather Dog Leashes










They also have a two in one leash with a prong attachment, but I don't have one so I can't review it:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gharrissc said:


> I haven't used a backup because I haven't found anything that won't get in the prong collar. The prong collar slips a little on Casja,but I can't take off anymore links otherwise it will be way too tight.


What I did was use the prong and then a Fursaver slip collar that's maybe 2-3 inches too big, so it hangs loose, lower on the dog's neck. Then I clip one leash to the prong and the Fursaver at the same time. Since the Fursaver is loose, if I give a prong correction it still won't tighten the Fursaver, but if the prong were to break apart, the leash is attached to the Fursaver and then it would tighten.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

No backups here, just the prong when needed. We do not use the prong at home or during walks etc. If for some reason it comes apart all you have to do is give the down command! For un-trained dogs typically there are 2 lines, one on flat/fursaver and the other on prong so there is a way to control if the prong breaks.

Key is to use it smart, train the dog and move on. Keep it simple.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

We use a prong and a back up "dominant dog collar." I've only had the prong spring open once, but I was very glad I had the back up!


----------

